# What kind of belt do you wear?



## runninhot (May 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. I was wondering what type of belt you wear? I am needing a reasonably priced duty belt that has good quality. I am sure this has been discussed before, but I could not find the thread. Any ideas?


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 21, 2009)

lol....umm well i wear a black leather ****es belt i bought from walmart.....the only thing i carry is my radio...when i can find it usually have to use my partners...:blink:


----------



## Scout (May 21, 2009)

Brown leather 1" interlocking buckle.


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 21, 2009)

runninhot said:


> I am needing a reasonably priced duty belt that has good quality.


 
I wear a standard uniform belt with a basketweave design. Not cheap to buy, but I've worn it nearly every day for over five years and it continues to last. Other that a few spots where the black has worn off, it looks as good as the day I purchased it.


----------



## HotelCo (May 21, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> I wear a standard uniform belt with a basketweave design. Not cheap to buy, but I've worn it nearly every day for over five years and it continues to last. Other that a few spots where the black has worn off, it looks as good as the day I purchased it.



Ditto. Quality belt.


----------



## Afflixion (May 21, 2009)

Blackhawk Rigger's Belt about 30 bucks good quality but don't think you'd need a riggers belt.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 21, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> I wear a standard uniform belt with a basketweave design. Not cheap to buy, but I've worn it nearly every day for over five years and it continues to last. Other that a few spots where the black has worn off, it looks as good as the day I purchased it.



Ditto X 2.  I'm actually on my second belt because, I've lost some weight, and the first just didn't fit....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 21, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> Blackhawk Rigger's Belt about 30 bucks good quality but don't think you'd need a riggers belt.



ditto

Need it for SAR only, but find myself wearing it everywhere... it looks cooler.


----------



## Afflixion (May 21, 2009)

hey hey not just SAR... jumping out of perfectly good helo's requires it too lol but yes it does look cooler.


----------



## karaya (May 21, 2009)

$17.95 at Target works well for me!


----------



## nomofica (May 21, 2009)

$20 belt I bought at Moore's Clothing. Wear it with everything but shorts (for that I have a fabric double D-ring belt...)


----------



## fortsmithman (May 21, 2009)

A nylon duty belt I got at Supply Sgt at West Edmonton Mall.


----------



## nomofica (May 22, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> A nylon duty belt I got at Supply Sgt at West Edmonton Mall.



Think I've seen that belt, if it's the one I'm thinking of...

That store has got some pretty cool things in there.


----------



## BLSBoy (May 22, 2009)

You looking for a belt that hold up your pants, or one that holds your equipment?


----------



## MRE (May 22, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> Blackhawk Rigger's Belt about 30 bucks good quality but don't think you'd need a riggers belt.



I have one of these, but the webbing is too soft for my taste.  Instead I have a Wilderness Instructor belt from Tactical Prod LLC (5 stitch model).  It is thicker and heavier webbing than the Blackhawk and holds its shape better when carrying heavier items (leatherman, big radio, sidearm, etc.)  It has the same buckle as the Blackhawk and is rated to be used to clip in on rigging, but it just has the buckle, not the second metal piece.

I believe it was about $50, and is avalable in 1" increments in length and in widths of 1.5" or 1.75".

I have had it for 3 years and wear it every day.  Still looks and functions great.


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

The second metal piece you speak of is what makes it useful for fast roping... That's what makes a riggers belt a riggers belt. clip a 'biner on there with a super-8 and your good to go...though your crotch suffers if your belt isn't tight enough we mostly use harnesses 'cept when we're on QRF and get a radioed out...


----------



## MRE (May 22, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> The second metal piece you speak of is what makes it useful for fast roping... That's what makes a riggers belt a riggers belt. clip a 'biner on there with a super-8 and your good to go...though your crotch suffers if your belt isn't tight enough we mostly use harnesses 'cept when we're on QRF and get a radioed out...



Very true, I made a mistake in my last post though.  I said the Wilderness has the same buckle as the Maxpedition.  Instead of a separate point from the buckle to tie into, the Wilderness has a buckle with a space on one side for that purpose.  So it is a riggers belt, I just didn't describe it correctly.

Have a look.  Scroll down for the description.
http://store.thewilderness.com/prod...cts_id=1186&osCsid=refh5jrprvh38uud9mt1k572n2


----------



## duffy87 (May 24, 2009)

www.bostonleather.com good products that hold up!


----------



## Hal9000 (May 25, 2009)

*2 Years*

I got a Walmart one that's held up for two years, and it was only $12.  I also have a standard issue duty belt that is incompatible with my waist.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2009)

I've been wearing the 5.11 rigger's belt. Nylon with a internal stiffener. It holds stuff really well... and I don't have any belt sag, no matter what is on the belt.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 25, 2009)

I don't know, leather?  That's the one I use to hold my pants up.  I also have one of the "Batman" style PD duty belts with all my crap on it, so I can lay down and relax without a pile of stuff next to me.


----------



## pfmedic (Jun 23, 2009)

I recommend finding a custom leather or saddle shop and seeing if they can make a belt for you, sturdy that wont die a horrible death. I say this becuase thats what I did


----------

